# In New Orleans, the Winner Is:  Best Chef ...



## EileenSRN (May 10, 2011)

My wonderfully talented nephew, Stephen Stryjewski of Cochon. If you want to get a reservation now, you might have to say Steve's Uncle Jack sent you!. We have in the past been a direct go between for friends unable to get a table on short notice. Best oyster 'Po Boy and the alligator is um, um, um !
http://mobile.nola.com/advnola/pm_29229/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=QwlDjyU5

Eileen


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 10, 2011)

I lived in New Orleans until Hurricane Katrina changed my mind.

I believe the only place you can get a genuine Po Boy is in Louisiana.  I've tried lotsa places and at the Austin airport I was served a Po-boy on a hamburger roll.  Yuck.  

Sterling


----------



## tombo (May 10, 2011)

New Orleans is the best place in the world to get a po boy, a true muffaletta, crawfish etoufee', jambalaya, red beans and rice, beignets, boudin and....................so much more.


Just talking about it is making me want to head down for a weekend or longer. 

I read about Cochon's on their web site and it sounds like the exact type of food I love to eat when in New Orleans.
http://www.cochonrestaurant.com/
I might have to see if mentioning Uncle Jack can get me a good table on a Saturday night real soon.


----------



## 225chs (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations to your nephew. He is indeed talented. Cochon is one of my favorite restaurants among many great ones in New Orleans. Even before the award, I wish I knew to invoke Uncle Jack. Always crowded and always deservedly so.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 10, 2016)

Another Tugger and I have a reservation for Monday night.  Last time I tried I could not get a reservation


----------



## LisaH (Apr 11, 2016)

Congrats! My son went to Tulane 2008-12 and at Cochon was then recommended by its President. We tried it and love it. Time to plan a trip back to NOLA...


----------

